# Jacelyn: A broken spirit



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh and if you want to know why it is a broken spirit. Just wait: not even closed to finished.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Continuing*

We couldn't see him. My eyes started to get red and watery. 
"It's OK'' Tory said reassuringly.
My horse, Chance, is a 6 year old OTTB. My ultimate dream was to show. It was my passion & love. I loved the idea of showing. Chance is amazing & all I could ask.
My phone rang & I immediately picked it up.
"Jacelyn Consquarez"
"Yes?!"
"This is Sandy Wertingham, from the traffic patrol"
I gulped.
"Ok?"
"We are so sorry to say but your horse has been hit by a truck"
"Whaaaat--is he ok???"
There was silence
"I'm sorry" she replied. 
I stared at Tory.
In between sobs I managed to say "Thank you" to Sandy.
I hung up and stared at Tory. We got off and she grabbed me in a hug. 
"I'm so sorry sweety"
"He was so young, so talented" 
"I know sweety, I know"
The weeks after that dragged on like a turtle in a swamp. I missed seeing Chance in the field with his friends. My love for horses didn't grow like it used to be. Before Chance got hit, everytime I rode him or watched him, my love growed. Tory let me ride Sierra. But it wasn't the same. Soon 6 months had passed. I was horse-less. I was riding Sierra & Tory was riding Tina. I sat aboard her. 
"I want to jump Tina-- then you can jump Sierra"
"K"
She cantered towards the jumped. Tina jumped forward--landing on the jump pole. She reared--her leg already hurting from landing on the pole. Tory fell off and hit the jump standard (the thing you put the jump cups on that hold the pole). It fell over. Tina immediately collasped. I watched a horse die before my own eyes. After that nothing mattered. Not horses. Not School. Not anything. Tory was in the hospital. She called me one day, a few weeks after I got out of the hospital.
"Jac"
"Hi"
"Hey how are you"
"Good"
"I missed you-- you should come to the barn"
I was silent
"Sooo I was riding today and my friend called me about a horse for sale"
Once again, silence.
A couple months ago I would have been so excited and asking questions.
She continued.
"I thought he might be a good horse for you"
Silence. 
"He is amazing. He is a cob x with some type of sport horse like a tb or something. He is like in between-- not too much like a cob-- not too much like a tb."
Silence.
"Jac! Please. All I want to hear is your voice. It was almost 7 months ago!"
"OK. I don't need a new horse. Horses don't interest me!"
"Jac!!! I KNOW that is not true. Chance meant ALOT to you but I KNOW you LOVE horses"
Silence.
"Jac. Please just come and look at the horse. He is free to a good home and I already approved the barn as a good home."
"Fine."
"Tommorow-10 A.M. be at the barn. or earlier"
She hung up before I could say anything else. 
I went to sleep. I got up at 6 & took a shower. I put on breeches-- I hadn't rode in 5 weeks. It felt weird. It was 8 so I went to the barn. I said hi to Sierra. MORE TO COME!


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Ahh thats sad! Is it true?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

No & it's not finished. Luckily, It isn't real!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sierra neighed as I turned to go say hi to some other horses. 
"I know girly" I said, turning around. I patted her neck. It was quiet & the horses were grazing in the field. I opened the stall and squeezed inside.
"How have you been sweety girl" 
She neighed and flapped her lips. I ran my arm along her back. Tingle. I pat her again. Tingle. A tingle. Telling me something? NO, that's crazy. Or maybe. Telling me that it IS meant to be. I looked up. Suddenly I started sobbing. Tory stood outside the stall with a picture she now handed to me. Chance--a picture of Chance. And me.... when I first got him. I turned to Sierra. She looked at me & saw the connection. Tory smiled. 
"She's for sale--Chance's stall is still available" she earged. 
I nodded. 
"Yeah"
I patted her. 
"Your new horse then. Let's go in the office to sign the paperwork"
After we did the paperwork, I took Sierra out of her stall. I was crying and smilling at the same time. It felt good owning a horse again. I cleaned her up before putting the saddle on, that Tory gave me. I mounted up and walked her around the barn. I cantered her down the path. The path to a new love, a new life..


----------

